# [PHP | MySQL] Werte aus einem Array zählen, nicht im Array



## Claas M (31. Juli 2004)

Hi.

Ich starte eine DBAnfrage und erstelle daraus ein Array. Das ergibt dann z.b. zeile[1] = "Autor"; oder was auch immer.

Nun habe ich in einer zeile[] einen bestimmeten Wert öfter, weil es sich um die Newsid zu Kommentaren handelt. Nun wollte ich fragen, wie ich die Summe der Newsids zählen kann. Z.B. die 1 ist 2 mal da die 2 3 Mal... oder so.


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Juli 2004)

Meinst du etwas wie *array_count_values()* ?


----------



## KristophS (31. Juli 2004)

Dafuer gibt es eine Mysql Funktion.
»http://www.little-idiot.de/mysql/mysql-169.html


----------



## Claas M (31. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Meinst du etwas wie array_count_values() ? *



Ja, ne, weiß ich nicht. :> Mir sagt die Funktion nichts und ich weiß nicht, wie ich sie anwende.


----------



## KristophS (31. Juli 2004)

AH.
Mir stellen sich die Haare zu Berge.
Was macht man wen man in *PHP* Funktionen nicht kennt?
Mensch wozu gibbet die Doku !
[phpf] array_count_values[/phpf]
Einfach die gewunschte Funktion etc. an http://www.php.net/ dranhaengen und du hast die Beschreibung ,toll nicht?!


----------



## Claas M (31. Juli 2004)

Stimmt sorry. Und dabei bin ich schon recht lange dabei :> *schäm*

Aber ich komme immernoch nicht weiter.  Wie soll ich denn $zeile["1"] in ein array schreiben und dabei noch das letzte , weglassen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. August 2004)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht....$zeile['1'] befindet sich doch schon in einem Array....nämlich $zeile....oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden


----------



## Sven Petruschke (1. August 2004)

Warum fragst Du die Anzahl der Kommentare je News_ID nicht einfach aus der Datenbank ab? 
	
	
	



```
select news_id, count(kommentar_id) as ANZAHL
from Tabelle_Kommentare
group by news_id
```

snuu


----------



## Claas M (1. August 2004)

Ach ich geb's auf. Ich verstehe eh nichts.


----------

